# 1930s Hawthone



## the tinker (Apr 9, 2015)

My wifes Aunt  wants a bike with big tires and a basket. " Could you fix me one up like a had as a kid? " she asked. Well she is 75 and this red Hawthorne should do the trick.
I took it completely apart . Greased it up, knocked some dents out of the fenders, but did not roll them as I did not want to remove the braces.                                                                                                                                                 Now that I think about I should have . I would like to keep those flat braces they are getting hard to find........mmmmm.. anyway its skip tooth and I did not have any rims that I wanted to part with so I took a 1950s chrome rim and installed a skip tooth new departure hub.
 Got the wheel trued up and thats done. The chrome rims will look good.
Next I noticed the fork had a little bend to it so I got out the trusty old fork jack and got the fork where it should be.
The rear fender fender has them little holes in it so I plan on running some pink yarn my wife is knitting with through them for a skirt guard. She wont miss a few feet of yarn.......
I have some older Schwinn studded white walls I would like to get rid of............. so I will install them.
Last but least an old Wald front basket has been hanging out in the garage forever, I will stick that on.   This bike will be riding around Onalaska Wisconsin this summer. I will post the finished bike next week.
Should I switch out those braces????


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 9, 2015)

A great and worthy project 
I say: leave the braces, but put new tires on...you want her to enjoy riding it, dontcha??


----------



## jkent (Apr 9, 2015)

That's a nice looking Roadmaster hiding in the corner behind it.
JKent


----------

